# New Super Mario Bros. 3 (Hack)



## Another World (Nov 12, 2010)

*New Super Mario Bros. 3 (Hack)*
News!



Sometimes we spend so much time in our own homes we forget to check the backyard. GBATemp user SKJmin has been hard at work in our own backyard on a SMB3 remake for the DS. The project is set to be released in less than 12 hours. For more information, trailers, screen captures, etc, please check the project post link. A link to the download will be added to this post when one is available.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The release is in 12 hours ...^^
> 
> 10 - 11:59 pm (European time: GMT +1)
> 
> Thanks for the tip Spikey! Even if you don't want credit for it.


----------



## Spikey (Nov 12, 2010)

Can't a guy have a conversation in IRC with you about something without somehow being credited as tipping you off to post something on GBAtemp?


----------



## Another World (Nov 12, 2010)

Spikey said:
			
		

> Can't a guy have a conversation in IRC with you about something without somehow being credited as tipping you off to post something on GBAtemp?



NO!. you are my #1 news source and i shall always front page what you tell me. you are that important to me. now lets get back on topic! who is excited for this release? who is going to play it in 12 hours? who is going to find all the hidden coins? are we going to have a hidden coin contest? how about a free acekard 2i to the winner? who will supply it? =P

-another world


----------



## Rydian (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm not that excited for it.  I felt the need to link him to the "fake difficulty" article when he was talking about a few of his level designs, and I really, really hope he read at least some of it, but I'm not sure he read any.

EDIT: Dur, I guess the link would help...
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/FakeDifficulty


----------



## RoMee (Nov 12, 2010)

man, I feel so stupid for not following this project..
my kid will love this..you're awesome ?????

edit:
you're awesome SKJmin


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 12, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I'm not that excited for it.  I felt the need to link him to the "fake difficulty" article when he was talking about a few of his level designs, and I really, really hope he read at least some of it, but I'm not sure he read any.
> 
> EDIT: Dur, I guess the link would help...
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/FakeDifficulty


That's a typical problem that plagues most rom hacks with original level design, still this is the first full NSMB hack to be released so I'm impressed.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 12, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## Rydian (Nov 12, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> That's a typical problem that plagues most rom hacks with original level design, still this is the first full NSMB hack to be released so I'm impressed.


I am as well, however from the earlier demo of it I played and from what he's posted of his later level designs I think it'll just be too hard (the bad kind of hard) for many people to get past the first two worlds or so.

Then again those looking for an old-school type of challenge might fall in love with it.


----------



## Maplemage (Nov 12, 2010)

My bro tried the older version, it was very hard to get the coins, might get this later.


----------



## Juanmatron (Nov 12, 2010)

I demand a port to New Super Mario Bros. Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah, looks awesome.


----------



## Zaertix (Nov 12, 2010)

From original thread:


			
				SKJmin said:
			
		

> This thread can be closed...
> Nintendo cancelled my project...




So I wonder.....


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah, nintendo, your fans have something to tell you about this.



Spoiler



F*CK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



dammit SKJ! You put so much damn time into this! And nintendy screws you in a second.

You never shoulda made the trailer. NEVER.

EDIT: GODDAMN IT WUZ JOKE.

http://gbatemp.net/t264480-new-super-mario...ull-version-1-0


----------



## Juanmatron (Nov 12, 2010)

personuser said:
			
		

> Yeah, nintendo, your fans have something to tell you about this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, people believed that joke?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 12, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> personuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He trolled all of us!


----------



## dilav (Nov 12, 2010)

Took long enough for the intro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha. now to have time to play this...
anyway thanks.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2010)

I can't wait for the release!!! I know it will *not* be a let down!


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 12, 2010)

Hah, I didn't even know such a hack was being made.  
I know that NSMB2 was a failure and got abandoned though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to play this.


----------



## m3rox (Nov 13, 2010)

I thought rom linking was a ban-able offense.


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 13, 2010)

m3rox said:
			
		

> I thought rom linking was a ban-able offense.



It's just a patch. You can't do shite with it if you didn't rip the NSMB ROM image from your legit DS cart with a SLOT2 device or download a backup copy of the ROM.


----------



## mangaTom (Nov 13, 2010)

Might as well try this.I haven't tried to play a hack so I might give this a shot.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow, this hack is getting so popular that it's on the front page of my most recent ROM site.


----------



## jHoNDoE (Nov 13, 2010)

No way! This game is amazing!
Thanks!

Just donated €20 for the hard work! Keep going


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 13, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I played and from what he's posted of his later level designs I think it'll just be too hard (the bad kind of hard)




Good. I miss the NES hard games. And I just generally love hard games. I Wanna Be The Guy is quite possibly my most favorite hard game of all time. I find it actually increases my skills in platformers. Because in that game, you had to have perfect skills to survive. 

But seriously, Wow, the fact that so many people didn't follow this hack....


----------



## Crass (Nov 13, 2010)

Lol @ the 100mb of worthless screenshots, great way to waste everyones bandwidth. Regarldess this rom hack is really fantastic! Does anyone have a cheat code to enable anytime saving, or would the one from NSMB work?


----------



## Maplemage (Nov 13, 2010)

I found the game in a rom site 




Thats how the cover was.
So this hack is 100 MB 
and the game is 11 MB


----------



## Rydian (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes, he insists on including DUPLICATES of every screenshot, refuses to remove them, and when I uploaded a link without them he told me to stop posting it, so unless somebody else can convince him to stop being so unreasonable we're just going to have to deal.

No, from what I see the codes for the original game won't work, the addresses have moved so new codes would have to be made.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 13, 2010)

Wonder why he included the screenshots. If he's so hesitant on them being deleted.. there must be a reason no?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 13, 2010)

Not really, he's just headstrong.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 13, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Not really, he's just headstrong.









It's weird though, he even said for us not to delete it once we download the file...


----------



## xaeroak15 (Nov 14, 2010)

It is really AMAZING! COOL!
Now I got 99 lives on 5-2, making me happy ^.^


----------



## SKJmin (Nov 14, 2010)

xaeroak15 said:
			
		

> It is really AMAZING! COOL!
> Now I got 99 lives on 5-2, making me happy ^.^



6-A will take all of your 99 lives


----------



## SS4 (Nov 15, 2010)

Awesome, ur project looks great man. Keep up the good work, im gonna check it out asap but judging from the vid it looks great.


And ShadowSoldier, nice post lol havent heard this song in a while


----------



## Necoconeco (Nov 16, 2010)

I have problems patching for the flashcart version. :\

I've tried renaming with no strange characters, removed extentions, changed extensions, moving files to different locations, run as administrator, pretty much anything I can think of and I keep getting error windows.


----------



## Crass (Nov 16, 2010)

Necoconeco said:
			
		

> I have problems patching for the flashcart version. :\
> 
> I've tried renaming with no strange characters, removed extentions, changed extensions, moving files to different locations, run as administrator, pretty much anything I can think of and I keep getting error windows.


Are you sure your using a clean USA rom?


----------



## Presto99 (Nov 16, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> Necoconeco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And do you know how to patch something with xdelta?


----------



## Crass (Nov 16, 2010)

Presto99 said:
			
		

> And do you know how to patch something with xdelta?


Yep, and this patch only works with a clean USA rom.


----------



## Necoconeco (Nov 16, 2010)

Only the cleanest of roms grace my harddrives.

And I've patched Jump, Tales of, Soma Bringer, and a few others im forgetting, I'm not a stranger to xdelta.


----------



## DuderComputer (Nov 17, 2010)

This is really cool! I look forward to future releases because this one definitely could use some more polish and better difficulty balancing. Some parts of the game seem to be made unnecessarily harder or more tricky to complete for seemingly no reason.

But it's a great start!


----------

